# Game #9 (11/18): Los Angeles Clippers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Clippers (6-2) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-4)

Staples Center (DUH!)









Date: Friday, November 18th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















FSNW NBA LP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Cassell C. Mobley Q. Ross E. Brand C. Kaman 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Laron Profit

Los Angeles Clippers





























Corey Maggette
Daniel Ewing
James Singleton
Zeljko Rebraca

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Clippers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 31.4</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 23.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.6</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 9.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.1</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Sam Cassell 8.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.4</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Quinton Ross 1.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andrew Bynum 1.0</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 2.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .535</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Elton Brand .593</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .500</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Sam Cassell .385</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Sam Cassell .964</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>6-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>5-4</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>4-4</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>3-4</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>3-5</td><td>3.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>6-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>6-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Portland Trailblazers</td><td>3-3</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>5-2</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>6-3</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>5-4</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>4-4</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Utah Jazz</td><td>4-5</td><td>2.5</td></table>

Clippers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Anyone else having Elton Brand nightmares?


Lakers still win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Brand is a double double machine. He often has big game against us even when we were champs. Singleston is the guy to be watch out for off the bench.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I think Maggette might start this game after playing pretty well in their last game.



> Anyone else having Elton Brand nightmares?


No but I am having Sam Cassell nightmares.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Smush should be able to handle Gollum, but when i think of Brand I shiver. We should still get the win though. Should be an epic battle. :starwars:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Cassell will be a bigger problem than Brand. We know what Brand is going to do; his usual 20/10, no matter what team he plays against. But Cassell needs to be stopped because the Clippers really don't have ANYONE else that can distribute and get other players involved like Cassell can with Livingston injured (which freaking sucks btw, I love Livingston). Smush has been playing great defense all year, played great D on Marbury today. So I expect a big defensive effort from Smush, hopefully disrupting Cassell enough for a win. Disrupt Cassell and you cut the head off the Clippers' offense. 

I'm also going to this game by the way, my ticket was only $105.  But the seats are a few rows behind the backboard, and Staples is quite awesome, so who am I to complain?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

By the way, is this a homegame for the Clippers or Lakers? :laugh:


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

*Los Angeles Clippers* _(6-2)_
*Los Angeles Lakers* _(4-4)_

*Date:* Friday, November 18th
*Time:* 7:30 PM
*TV:* FSN, NBALP

*Previous Games*
Bucks @ Clippers 109-85 (WIN) Box Score
Knicks @ Lakers 97-92 (WIN) Box Score



























*Coach Mike Dunleavy Sr.*




































C - *Chris Kaman* _(6.0 PPG on 43% shooting, 5.9 RPG, 0.8 APG)_
PF - *Elton Brand* _(23.3 PPG on 59% shooting, 9.5 RPG, 1.8 APG)_
SF - *Quinton Ross* _(7.5 PPG on 41% shooting, 4.3 RPG, 1.8 APG)_
SG - *Cuttino Mobley* _(16.3 PPG on 42% shooting, 5.1 RPG, 3.6 APG)_
PG - *Sam Cassell* _(15.5 PPG on 40% shooting, 4.4 RPG, 8.1 APG)_


















*Coach Phil Jackson*




































C - *Chris Mihm* _(9.3 PPG on 51% shooting, 5.6 RPG, 1.1 APG)_
PF - *Kwame Brown* _(6.4 PPG on 40% shooting, 6.1 RPG, 0.6 APG)_
SF - *Lamar Odom* _(14.6 PPG on 40% shooting, 9.7 RPG, 5.0 APG)_
SG - *Kobe Bryant* _(29.9 PPG on 46% shooting, 5.6 RPG, 4.6 APG)_
PG - *Smush Parker* _(13.0 PPG on 50% shooting, 3.3 RPG, 3.1 APG)_
*Stats updated tomorrow*

























*Xzibit*
_Predicted Stats: 21 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists_

*Devean George*
_Predicted Stats: 9 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists_

























*Elton Brand*
_Predicted Stats: 25 points on 57% shooting, 12 rebounds, 2 assists_

*Kobe Bryant*
_Predicted Stats: 35 points on 47% shooting, 6 rebounds, 5 assists_​








Looking at the Clippers' lineup and record, you would think this team is bound for the Western Conference Finals. I want to be the first to say, "Don't think so." Okay...so I can't exactly explain the six wins in eight games, but they haven't had a true test yet, either. The Spurs, Suns, Nuggets, Rockets, and Mavs have yet to face the Clippers. Neither have the Lakers. However, if you're a Clippers OR Lakers fan that believes this game will be a blowout, don't bet on it; we could be in store for one heck of a fight.

One problem the Clippers are going to have is defending Odom. Maggette will come off the bench once again (unless Dunleavy changes his mind this game), and Odom is liable to get hot quickly against Ross. Although it is unclear how healthy Corey really is, I believe he'll be playing the majority of the time, which is not a positive for Phil's Lakers...but if Odom can stick his chest out and take a few bumps and bruises this game, holding Maggette to under 15 would be something to smile about.

Dunleavy's backcourt is old as dirt, but they can put any opposing backcourt six feet under. Cassell and Mobley can get hot from 18-20 feet, and with all of the attention Elton Brand draws (which I'll talk about soon), these two guys could be lighting a fire under the Lakeshow as early as the first quarter. Defensively, I like Smush and Kobe. Cuttino is an above average perimeter defender, but I don't believe he'll be holding Kobe to anything under 30. The Lakers are 29-12 when Kobe scores over 40, so if he goes off like he did against the Knicks Wednesday night (minus the 36 attempts), the Lakers have a better chance of winning. Duh? Duh.

And then there was Elton Brand. That's about all I need to say...he'll more than likely destroy Kwame and Mihm single-handedly. If not, I'll be shocked. Defensively, don't blow a fuse if Kwame scores five points Friday night, because Mihm could put up over 12. Yay? Yay.









This will be a huge game, even though it's the 9th of the season. For Clipper fans, this is like the Conference Finals, so expect them to come out and play that way. The Clippers will try and control the tempo early, which disables the triangle a bit...but once Kobe gets going, the Lakers will steal it back at home, along with a momentum swing, and push it into the final two minutes, where someone will either hit a big shot within a minute, or a game-winner. Lakers over the Clips at home, 94-91.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

This is going to be fun.  An absolute dogfight.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think its gonna come down to Q ross D vs Kobe


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm going to the game! 

It's gonna be my 1st Laker game ever, so any of you guys got any tips?
Also, are all types of cameras allowed?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope it's a good game, but I'm pretty sure Clippers are going to massicare the Lakers.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Real Deal said:


> Okay...so I can't exactly explain the six wins in eight games, but they haven't had a true test yet, either.


Milwaukee? Washington? They ain't no slouches. The Wiz beat the champs. Bucks beat some pretty damn good teams, too (including the Warriors tonight @ Oakland). Minnesota and Seattle? They're struggling so far this season, but they're only .5 game and 1 game behind the Lakers, respectively. Does that mean that this Lakers game is going to be their first true test of this season? I mean, really?
I guess I'm kind of glad everyone's still sleeping on the Clips after 8 games. 
Anyway, should be a good game.

btw, nice looking game threads you got over here.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

RhettO said:


> Milwaukee? Washington? They ain't no slouches. The Wiz beat the champs. Bucks beat some pretty damn good teams, too (including the Warriors tonight @ Oakland). Minnesota and Seattle? They're struggling so far this season, but they're only .5 game and 1 game behind the Lakers, respectively. Does that mean that this Lakers game is going to be their first true test of this season? I mean, really?
> I guess I'm kind of glad everyone's still sleeping on the Clips after 8 games.
> Anyway, should be a good game.
> 
> btw, nice looking game threads you got over here.


Well, for the things I'm hearing and the predictions for some Clipper fans, I wanna see them beat the Pistons or Spurs, or a healthy Miami Heat, or even a healthy Rocket squad or Phoenix (with Amare back). The only reason why this game could be a test to them is because of Kobe Bryant. Minnesota was a test because of KG, and they've already split a game a piece with them.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Hov said:


> I'm going to the game!
> 
> It's gonna be my 1st Laker game ever, so any of you guys got any tips?
> Also, are all types of cameras allowed?


bring a cowbell


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I have a feeling it'll be close for 3 qrts and then whoever gets hot will take over. The one thing I'm not sure you guys have seen yet is that this isn't the same old Elton Brand 20/10 guy. He is playing better than ever right now. He's quicker, stronger and his jumpshot is now a deadly weapon.
I hope Kobe gets another 36 shots off in the game cause that'll mean he's forcin alot of em like he did last night. 
The big match up will be Q Ross on Kobe.
This matchup is almost always close or a good game.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Also, look out for C-Magg's jumper, it's improved, though I like to see him driving to the lane more. Everyone on the starting line-up can knock down the open jumper, with the exception of Kaman.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hov said:


> I'm going to the game!
> 
> It's gonna be my 1st Laker game ever, so any of you guys got any tips?
> Also, are all types of cameras allowed?


Hey, Yea im also going to that game should be a good one, Lakers will win i see overtime though....As for camaras...no VIDEO camaras if u have a digicam bring it along! O and as for the tip....3rd street deli ...to die for (BBQ roast beef) Thats the best tip any1 can give u.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Hov said:


> I'm going to the game!
> 
> It's gonna be my 1st Laker game ever, so any of you guys got any tips?


Yeah, just enjoy the show. Staples is awesome the first time you see it, everything is so new and so well-kept. In general, it's the best "entertainment area" I've ever been in, which includes the Hollywood Bowl. 



> Also, are all types of cameras allowed?


I'm not sure, but just hide it in your pocket. I believe they still have security that asks you to pass your belongings through an X-ray machine, but I haven't been to Staples in almost a year so I'm not 100% on that. Either way, if your cell phone has a built-in digicam you're fine. I'll be at this game too, behind the backboard. I'm the really white guy. Maybe I'll see you there?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Hey, Yea im also going to that game should be a good one, Lakers will win i see overtime though....As for camaras...no VIDEO camaras if u have a digicam bring it along! O and as for the tip....3rd street deli ...to die for (BBQ roast beef) Thats the best tip any1 can give u.


Didn't know about the digicam policy, that sucks. But yeah, camera phones make it impossible not to take pics in Staples.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> Yeah, just enjoy the show. Staples is awesome the first time you see it, everything is so new and so well-kept. In general, it's the best "entertainment area" I've ever been in, which includes the Hollywood Bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, but just hide it in your pocket. I believe they still have security that asks you to pass your belongings through an X-ray machine, but I haven't been to Staples in almost a year so I'm not 100% on that. Either way, if your cell phone has a built-in digicam you're fine. I'll be at this game too,* behind the backboard.* I'm the really white guy. Maybe I'll see you there?


Me 2, What section?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the tips guys. 

Maybe we'll all see each other.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ahhh! the battle of LA, its gonna be a good game...cant wait!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

He Laker fans, why not bet on your team?

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2835921&conly=#post2835921

I mean show some support for them!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

EHL said:


> By the way, is this a homegame for the Clippers or Lakers? :laugh:


this will count as a home game for the lakers


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

oh god i need to shut up my stupid *** clipper fan friend lol the lakers need to win this game


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Things to look out for:

The Clippers's D is ok but not great (unless they use zone alot) so if Kobe's finger is doing okay he should score 28 points or more.

But our biggest problem does not have to do with Kobe's scoring or how to contain Elton Brand for that matter. It is how we guard Cassell and Catino. Our half court D is okay but we still have some problems with transition so Cassell and cat may have a field day with scoring and shooting threes on the break. 

Elton Brand will get his but don't expect anything more than his average (20 point 11 rebounds) 

Kwame will most likely get into foul trouble because of Brand
But Mihm should have a fourth straight solid game.

Prediction:

This game should not be as hard as it looks because we have complete control over the flow of this game. If *we* are able to handle Cassell and Catino then we should be able to win this easy.

Like I said before I do not want to be liable for jinxing the team so I will give more than one prediction....

If we win it will by by about ten points or by a game winning shot in overtime.
If the clippers win it will be by about 15 points where we do fine against them until the third and fourth quarter.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

CHRIS MIHM with Ankle Inflamation


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> CHRIS MIHM with Ankle Inflamation


so he's not playing?

Now we are in trouble because Kwame may be able to defend Brand but he won't be able to rebound so that is a huge edge that we lost. Also we have nobody else to come off the bench for Kwame. Kobe will have to score about 35 or more for us to be comfortable and Odom will have to be twice as active on the boards.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Or we could just start Bynum


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris mihm just arrived and will play with the troubled ankle. lets see..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Chris mihm just arrived and will play with the troubled ankle. lets see..


Hopefully Mihm will do fine.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

So far it seems like the Clipper's plan is to pound the Lakers inside

Lakers 0 Clippers 4

Foul on clippers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 2 Clippers 7

Sam for three


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clipper 7 Lakers 7


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cilppers 9 Lakers 7

lakers Timeout...maybe because they are shooting three even though they are being bouble teamed in the podt


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 9 clippers 11

Cassel fouled by Kwame


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Like i said....We are being hurt by transition.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

At least Odom is shooting fine


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

kobe still shooting jumpers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers on fire but Phil still not calling a timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

lakers 13 Clippers 21


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 21 Lakers 15

Kwame not scoring much but this the best i have seen him on defense this year


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 21 lakers 17


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 21 Lakers 19

Clippers timeout.

I guess Kwame heard what i have been saying for about a week...Only concentrate on defense and rebounding which he is doing great with right now.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow, where is everybody?
I guess I'm on my own right now :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 25 lakers 19

kobe 1 foul
Kwame 1 foul
Odom 1 foul


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 27 lakers 21


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant took freaking 8 shots and made 2...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 27 Lakers 21 

end of first.

The Lakers could really blow them out but their transition d is killing them.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

atleast kwame got 5 boards in 1st qtr..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 28 Lakers 25

clippers timeout

Sasha.....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 28 Lakers 27

Sasha.......:biggrin:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

hey TheOne,

we are only two sharing the news...  

i am not from LA but I like lakers... I am just watching scores online. looks like our defense is good


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 30 Lakers 29


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 34 Lakers 31

Both teams shooting lights out


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Lakeshow gonna win!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 35 Lakers 33


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 37 Lakers 33

Lakers timeout


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

2 shot clock violations on clips.. 

lakers nice defense i guess


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Listening to the radio , kobe 4/11 dont like it much


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

How is Mihm playing?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

3 of 5, 6pts 2 rbs


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Look like Mihm will have another good night


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Another Shot clock on Clippers...3rd one ...

Defense :banana:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we so close and now we are slipping away. everyone airballs


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe is a realAss callous gun of fire.. why de we need a three.. 2 pointer is fine now... :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 53 Lakers 45

Kwame with three fouls
Halftime

Lakers are doing everthing good except for the transition D. that's we they're down.
They also did not close the half well. After a 45 tie the Clippers open it up to 53.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we are missing FT's whats the point man...missing free throws is not acceptable


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

im totally upset now. Whats going to happen in 3rd quarter? Kobe will take more shots so that he can get hot..myass


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Someone please stop Cassell.. Damn


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

One thing i can say is that the lakers will stop the Odom point forward project by Thanksgiving


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cilppers 60 Lakers 49

lakers to start the third quarter have the same defense which was not great and not can't find a shot so now they are down by 11


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

They are trying to get kwame involved offensively when he was doing fine just concentrating on D so now he is missing shots as usual.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe's finger must be realy hurting him because he is not driving at all.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cook!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cook again on D

Kobe on Fire


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Clippers 67 Lakers 60
6-0 run by the Lakers
Clipper turnover and Kobe then dunks (and maybe hurt another finger on the dunk )

Clippers timeout


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe is kobe.. can't hate him for long time


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So how much longer is Elton Brand going to get away with butchering our guys?

He's smacking people to the floor and got away with a flop on Cook, and now he just laid out Odom. Maybe a call or two???? How many FTs do we have in this game?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

how is their defense


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

will lakers score 70 atleast lol... :boohoo:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

****in refs just ripped our balls out


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brand gets two more BS calls and goes to the line twice...

I really just don't understand why we can't get any calls, not even on our home court. We go on the road and can't get any calls, and we come home and it doesn't get any better.

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe again 12-34 shots. WOW WOW.. WTF.. :eek8: 

will he ever stop that shooting..he is definitely points crazy..yeah he will be the top scorer in the league but his team loses what a shame


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is George hurt or is he in Phil's dog house?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

One thing that will happen. Odom will be at the wing by sunday.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, that call was bs with 50 seconds left. But at the same time probably wouldn't have mattered as Kobe surely would have just bricked another horrible shot attempt. There was probably 4 times durning crunch time when Kobe could have made the extra pass when he was being doubled and tripled, and instead took a completely horrible shot. It's honestly one of the more selfish games I've seen him play. Very sad.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

good game played tonight by both teams, sadly for you guys lakers came up short(gladly for me for appearant reasons), but damn there were alot of bad calls tonight, like the refs tried to take the game over


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, that call was bs with 50 seconds left. But at the same time probably wouldn't have mattered as Kobe surely would have just bricked another horrible shot attempt. There was probably 4 times durning crunch time when Kobe could have made the extra pass when he was being doubled and tripled, and instead took a completely horrible shot. It's honestly one of the more selfish games I've seen him play. Very sad.


I agree, at the end there, if Kobe would have kicked out to Lamar or Smush they would have had a wide open look. The Lakers can not constantly live and die by Kobe, he needs to start trusting his team mates.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Has anyone spotted Kwame on a milk carton yet?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Toss2Moss said:


> I agree, at the end there, if Kobe would have kicked out to Lamar or Smush they would have had a wide open look. The Lakers can not constantly live and die by Kobe, he needs to start trusting his team mates.



Yeah, Kobe needs to learn to trust his team more. Theres no reason to have that many wide open players on the Lakers not getting the ball. Mike had the Clips double and triple team the Lakers because he probably figured theres a chance Kobe would still try and force the baskets. He was right and because of Kobe went what 1 of 9 in the fourth? And the majority of those misses were durning crunch time when Lamar was going off and Smush was making great plays. Just poor choices by Kobe cost the Lakers any chance at a win. 

Phil needs to work that one out because this type of sitation is going to keep happening all season long otherwise.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

its not about trust.. kobe needs points to breathe. as long as he gets his league high pts. he is fine. It doesen't matter to him if the team wins or loose. Lakers lost the way anyways. it would be a gracefull loss if kobe has passed and his players couldn't hit shots as opposed to kobe taking 12 of 35 shots and losing the game


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Kobe 70 shots attempts in the last two games? gosh...


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Did you guys really see the game. If you did you would have noticed that Lamar wasn't looking to shoot the damn ball. Several times he got the ball when he was wide open from 15 to 18 ft away from the basket. Instead of shooting a short jumper he damn hesitated every time. If you're wide open from that range, you have to shoot the damn ball. Most of Kobe's force shots come from stupid decisions his teammates make. THe only player that really could open the game more for Kobe is Cook. He has a quick release and if given the same space that is given to Lamar he would score atleast 15 points a game. Now, we all know that they would lose a little bit on defensive side because Lamar is a little bit better than Cook. I also think that the Laker's big man could learn something from the clipper big men. Look what Elton and Kaman did tonight, Especially Kaman. Mihm and Kwame have to realize that they don't necesseraly have to score a lot of points to help the team. Look at tonights game, Kaman score like 10 points, but was a huge factor on the defensive blocking shots and rebounding.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Has anyone spotted Kwame on a milk carton yet?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> Did you guys really see the game. If you did you would have noticed that Lamar wasn't looking to shoot the damn ball. Several times he got the ball when he was wide open from 15 to 18 ft away from the basket. Instead of shooting a short jumper he damn hesitated every time. If you're wide open from that range, you have to shoot the damn ball. Most of Kobe's force shots come from stupid decisions his teammates make. THe only player that really could open the game more for Kobe is Cook. He has a quick release and if given the same space that is given to Lamar he would score atleast 15 points a game. Now, we all know that they would lose a little bit on defensive side because Lamar is a little bit better than Cook. I also think that the Laker's big man could learn something from the clipper big men. Look what Elton and Kaman did tonight, Especially Kaman. Mihm and Kwame have to realize that they don't necesseraly have to score a lot of points to help the team. Look at tonights game, Kaman score like 10 points, but was a huge factor on the defensive blocking shots and rebounding.



I guess it was Smush dressed up like Lamar that took those four possessions in a row to bring the Lakers within Striking distance durning the fourth quarter. Or maybe Lamar ment to pass it but it acidently went into the hoop instead. :whatever: 

Kobe failed to find the open man many times durning the second half, and especally the fourth. I don't know what game you were watching but spacing or not when your getting double and triple teamed you need to find the open man no matter where he is standing. 70 shot attempts in two games is utterly pathetic, especally when they aren't even good shot attempts. He often took off balanced shots shooting from his hip, a no no in most High school basketball camps. Granted a guy like that normally makes it, but when you are hitting nothing at all sometimes you have to learn that making the extra pass or getting your team involved is what makes the difference. Kobe didn't do that, and the team suffered tonight. Kobe was 12 of 35 for the love of god, and he missed like 15 of them in the second half of the game. Theres no excuse for that.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Just got back 4rm the game....One of the worst reffing ever! That stupid holding call blew our chance....Crowd was pretty good tonight....(i was on the jumbo and i met denzel )!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Has anyone spotted Kwame on a milk carton yet?


He is so lost it's not even funny!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

hate to say it, but kobe is out of control the last few games. Triggering 70 shots in 2 games and today he shot 6 3's. What the heck happen to the kobe we saw during the first couple games.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> He is so lost it's not even funny!


And I doubt anyone in LA is going to bother looking 4 him.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Just got back 4rm the game....One of the worst reffing ever! That stupid holding call blew our chance....Crowd was pretty good tonight....(i was on the jumbo and i met denzel )!


Hey, was that Matthew Perry about 6 seats away from Denzel? I could've sworn it was him.

Tough game, but had a good time tonight. Too bad we lost though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Odom should be a commander out there running the offense, he's so talented he should make the game look easy and take a load off of Kobe. I don't get the bashfulness what is the deal with that. I don't care if he doesn't score 20 every night but it seems like he's not having enough of a consistent and sustained positive effect on the offense.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Disappointing... 



Air Fly said:


> Kobe 70 shots attempts in the last two games? gosh...


Yeah.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Worst game I've seen from Kobe in a long time in terms of being able to pass to open teammates and completely failing to do so. Worst than the Philly game because at least in the Philly game the Sixers played defense. The Clippers didn't and Kobe still forced shots. Unbelievably horrible game. Don't know what the hell Kobe was thinking.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

@Cris: repped. Hahahah, I fell of my chair when I saw that.

On the sidenote: so, when are the Lakers trading Kwame? I mean, what was MJ thinking when he picked him at no.1 . My god, the guy is plain awful.

And yeah, Kobe seems to be back to his former self. Too bad, I really enjoyed his game in the first couple of mathcups. Things aren't looking too bright I'm afraid .

peace


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> Worst game I've seen from Kobe in a long time in terms of being able to pass to open teammates and completely failing to do so. Worst than the Philly game because at least in the Philly game the Sixers played defense. The Clippers didn't and Kobe still forced shots. Unbelievably horrible game. Don't know what the hell Kobe was thinking.


Yeah...he's definitely not setting a good example of playing team ball for our younger players. However, when Kobe gets the ball, the others must do a better job of getting open for BETTER shots, as they tend to stand around and watch. The Lakers are settling on the long J too much and they are not a great outside shooting team...which shows in our dismal FG%.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Seriously, what is the deal with Kobe? He has got to be smarter than that. And Phil has to as well. What the hell is going on here? I thought these guys were great basketball minds!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i think that the lakers are actually worse than last year...thats scary


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i think that the lakers are actually worse than last year...thats scary


It's only time to panic when are record is 11-20 because Phil ws still able to take an *11-19* team to 50 wins.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The One said:


> It's only time to panic when are record is 11-20 because Phil ws still able to take an *11-19* team to 50 wins.


 Nice stat. 1 point for you.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

yes I agree phil went 50-82 from 11-19. that is when we have 4 hall of famers in the team. now we have hall of duds.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> yes I agree phil went 50-82 from 11-19. that is when we have 4 hall of famers in the team. now we have hall of duds.


No, that was in 2002-2003 when the Lakers had Shaq, Kobe, and NBDL rejects.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

well we still had 2 hall of fame palyers


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> well we still had 2 hall of fame palyers



I would not consider GP a hall of famer , Seriously I would rather have Fisher strating and not have GP at all, Back to the topic...Why the hell did Phil put Green in the last critcal minutes???


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"We're relying on me way too much," Bryant said. "I'm taking too many shots. We don't know where we are supposed to be yet. It's pretty evident.""


yup, you guys complaining about Kobe taking too many shots....HIS TEAMATES ****ING SUCK

who else is gonna make a shot??? Lamar Odom??? Vujacic? KWAME BROWN for petes sake


i like the lakers....but watching them is terrible, besides Kobe, everyone is inconsistent.....

Kwame Brown, i dont know if i am the only who thinks he is not going to live up to whatever

potential they think he has, LOOK AT HIM, he sucks!! did you guys see the game? cmon now...

losing against the Clippers is fine, since the Clips is my number 1 team, but when they play others

its frustrating watching KObe having to do everything cuz his teammates sUCK....they gotta

get someone....else to score or do something to take the pressure of Kobe, ....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

his his teammates missed open shots, turn it over....

Kobe is playing with like 11 Chris Kamans hahahaah

 :boohoo:


----------

